# Network not working after kernel configuration

## ajaywithms

Hi 

I have been using Gentoo since last 15- 20 days

My usb wifi rtl8187 was not working since first day i tried with kernel recompilation and now my Ethernet is also not working. 

when i do 

Ifconfig -a 

lo      link encap:local loopback is active only.

#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

*   starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0 

*   10.8.85.109

*   network interface eth0 does not exist

*   please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

#lspci

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor co., Ltd. RTL8101E/ETL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

Please help me

----------

## ewaller

On this system, No problems with that card:

```

ewaller@odin:/usr/src/linux[127] 1017 %sudo lspci | grep Real

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

ewaller@odin:/usr/src/linux 1018 %grep 8169 .config     

CONFIG_R8169=y

ewaller@odin:/usr/src/linux 1019 %uname -a              

Linux odin 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jan 9 10:18:04 PST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

ewaller@odin:/usr/src/linux 1020 %sudo ifconfig         

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr [...redacted...]  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:42 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:273 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:273 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:50063 (48.8 KiB)  TX bytes:50063 (48.8 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr [...redacted...]   

          inet addr:192.168.0.190  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: [...redacted...]  /64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:58288 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44977 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:62666503 (59.7 MiB)  TX bytes:5883169 (5.6 MiB)

ewaller@odin:/usr/src/linux 1021 %

```

What is the output of grep 8169 /usr/src/linux/.config  on your system?

----------

## ajaywithms

Hi

#grep 8169 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

#lspci | grep Real

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., LTD. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

#uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Jan 4 02:45:36 Local time zone must be set --see zec m z86_64AMD Turion()tm II Dual-Core Mobile M500 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

#ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0 

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host 

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 KiB)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 KiB)

----------

## ewaller

Okay :-/

Let's look at your system logs.  I use /var/log/kern.log instead of /var/log/messages

```
ewaller@odin:/var/log 1023 %sudo grep 8169 kern.log

...

Jan 14 15:15:56 localhost kernel: [    2.938280] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

Jan 14 15:15:56 localhost kernel: [    2.939853] r8169 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jan 14 15:15:56 localhost kernel: [    2.941503] r8169 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jan 14 15:15:56 localhost kernel: [    2.941687] r8169 0000:03:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Jan 14 15:15:56 localhost kernel: [    2.942054] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: RTL8102e at 0xf845a000, [...redacted...], XID 04a00000 IRQ 42

Jan 14 15:15:56 localhost kernel: [   20.311970] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down

ewaller@odin:/var/log 1025 %

```

Is there anything interesting in the logs about 8169?

----------

## ewaller

Oh, by the way -- Your uname output indicates you had not set your time zone prior to compiling the kernel.  If you haven't, you may want to take care of that.

----------

## ajaywithms

Hi 

I don't have kern.log in /var/log. instead of that i have genkernel.log. please check the output of same.

log# grep 8169 genkernel.log

 Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169)  [M/n/y/?] m

       VLAN support (R8169_VLAN) [Y/n?] y

Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169)  [M/n/y/?] m

       VLAN support (R8169_VLAN) [Y/n?] y

   CC [M]   drivers/net/r8169.o

   CC         drivers/net/r8169.mod.o

   LD [M]     drivers/net/r8169.ko

   INSTALL drivers/net/r8169.ko

----------

## ewaller

I am actually looking for what is happening during boot.  I think genkernel.log tells us how the kernel was built.  Do you have syslog or messages logs?

If not, try:

dmesg | grep 8169

edit: it is 23:25 local.  Good night. I'll pick this up in the AM

----------

## ajaywithms

No 

I don't have syslog or messages logs

and when i run

#dmesg | grep 8169

nothing is comming.

----------

## ewaller

Good Morning.

Okay, lets try a different tack.  It looks like you used genkernel when you installed the OS which (IIRC) means that your driver should be compiled as a module:

 *Quote:*   

> log# grep 8169 genkernel.log
> 
> Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169) [M/n/y/?] m
> 
> VLAN support (R8169_VLAN) [Y/n?] y
> ...

   Your present configuration file shows that it is compiled in :

 *Quote:*   

> #grep 8169 /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_R8169=y
> 
> CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y 

 

I am wondering if (1) you have updated or recompiled your kernel, and (2) if you have attempted to go from using genkernel to a manual configuration.  So....

If you would, how about the about of the following four commands:

ls -l /usr/src/linux*

eselect kenel list

lsmod

and, just for fun... 

modprobe r8169

On a separate note, Are you running logging software?  You might post the output of 

ls /etc/init.d

and 

rc-status -a

And, lastly, [Lecture][/i]I notice you are doing everything as root.  Be careful.  I much prefer logging in as a standard user and using sudo to make myself omnipotent only when needed.  I assume you are using root only because you are fighting this problem [/Lecture]

----------

## Hu

It is possible that he emerged a new kernel, configured it, and never switched to it.  Checking the contents of /proc/config.gz, assuming it is present, is more reliable than peeking at /usr/src/linux/.config.  The configuration in /proc is guaranteed to be from the running kernel.

Slightly off-topic: for users that install via make install rather than a manual copy, inspecting /boot/config-$(uname -r) can also be helpful, though this assumes a mounted /boot, which not everyone will have.  From most to least reliable:/proc/config.gz (requires IKCONFIG=y IKCONFIG_PROC=y)/boot/config-$(uname -r) (requires mounted boot and install via make install or equivalent)/usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config (requires kernel was built locally and no tricks with fancy naming)/usr/src/linux/.config (requires a /usr/src/linux symlink and assumes the symlink points to the active kernel)

OP: as a typo correction to the post immediately above mine, please provide the output of eselect kernel list, not eselect kenel list as written there.

----------

## ewaller

 *Hu wrote:*   

> OP: as a typo correction to the post immediately above mine, please provide the output of eselect kernel list, not eselect kenel list as written there.

 

Oops....  :Embarassed: 

Thanks

----------

## ajaywithms

Please check

-> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5:

total 24199

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    18693 Oct 20 20:30 COPYING

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    94019 Oct 20 20:30 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x 86 root root     6592 Jan  4 02:34 Documentation

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2440 Oct 20 20:30 Kbuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   179296 Oct 20 20:30 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    51773 Jan  4 02:33 Makefile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   497445 Jan 15 10:20 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    17459 Oct 20 20:30 README

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3371 Oct 20 20:30 REPORTING-BUGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1761927 Jan 15 10:19 System.map

drwxr-xr-x 27 root root      720 Jan  4 02:45 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     2560 Jan  4 02:46 block

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    11664 Jan 13 05:11 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 89 root root     2392 Jan 15 10:19 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 36 root root     1856 Jan 13 07:38 firmware

drwxr-xr-x 72 root root     7624 Jan 13 07:26 fs

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root      568 Jan  4 02:39 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     1136 Jan 15 10:19 init

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     1328 Jan 13 07:26 ipc

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root     9400 Jan 15 10:18 kernel

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root    10088 Jan 13 07:37 lib

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     5232 Jan  4 02:45 mm

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3857 Jan 15 10:19 modules.builtin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    40709 Jan 15 10:19 modules.order

drwxr-xr-x 51 root root     1760 Jan 13 07:37 net

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root      264 Jan  4 02:34 samples

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root     2520 Jan  4 02:45 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root      784 Jan 13 07:26 security

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root     1168 Jan  4 02:58 sound

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root      120 Jan  1 20:34 tools

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      744 Jan  4 02:45 usr

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root       72 Jan  1 20:34 virt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 14934409 Jan 15 10:19 vmlinux

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 13346123 Jan 15 10:19 vmlinux.o

localhost ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 *

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_algo_bit            3732  0 

led_class               1688  0 

rtc_cmos                6652  0 

rtc_core                9828  1 rtc_cmos

i2c_piix4               7264  0 

joydev                  8000  0 

rtc_lib                 1424  1 rtc_core

output                  1248  0 

thermal                10208  0 

processor              22144  0 

battery                 8712  0 

snd_page_alloc          5280  0 

i2c_core               12264  2 i2c_algo_bit,i2c_piix4

pcspkr                  1376  0 

button                  3912  0 

thermal_sys             9136  2 thermal,processor

libiscsi               26592  0 

scsi_transport_iscsi    19576  1 libiscsi

tg3                   100820  0 

libphy                 12176  1 tg3

e1000                  75904  0 

fuse                   46376  0 

nfs                   113976  0 

lockd                  49348  1 nfs

sunrpc                138832  3 nfs,lockd

jfs                   131680  0 

raid10                 16784  0 

raid456                40864  0 

async_raid6_recov       1088  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1056  1 raid456

async_pq                2776  1 raid456

async_xor               1988  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                     3840  1 async_xor

async_tx                1376  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               76584  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  16928  0 

raid0                   6324  0 

dm_snapshot            20988  0 

dm_crypt                8808  0 

dm_mirror              10408  0 

dm_region_hash          5344  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6260  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 46688  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           544  0 

sbp2                   15932  0 

ohci1394               22596  0 

ieee1394               51168  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7856  0 

usbhid                 19120  0 

ohci_hcd               17532  0 

ssb                    28224  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16280  0 

usb_storage            36176  0 

ehci_hcd               27300  0 

usbcore                94476  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                60748  0 

libsas                 30264  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  341700  0 

qla2xxx               263280  0 

megaraid_sas           34132  0 

megaraid_mbox          22336  0 

megaraid_mm             6184  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34020  0 

aacraid                56072  0 

sx8                    10288  0 

DAC960                 59680  0 

cciss                  36528  0 

3w_9xxx                27684  0 

3w_xxxx                19600  0 

mptsas                 29888  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16672  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                   9384  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29912  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                7136  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                  9680  0 

mptscsih               14288  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                51196  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23056  0 

dc395x                 25804  0 

qla1280                17952  0 

imm                     7868  0 

parport                22128  1 imm

dmx3191d                8368  0 

sym53c8xx              58712  0 

gdth                   71544  0 

advansys               49248  0 

initio                 14312  0 

BusLogic               18144  0 

arcmsr                 20944  0 

aic7xxx                96844  0 

aic79xx               101932  0 

scsi_transport_spi     13872  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19040  0 

pdc_adma                4708  0 

sata_inic162x           5700  0 

sata_mv                21316  0 

ata_piix               19816  0 

ahci                   18920  2 

libahci                14060  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4484  0 

sata_vsc                3460  0 

sata_uli                2644  0 

sata_sis                3300  0 

sata_sx4                7140  0 

sata_nv                17020  0 

sata_via                7140  0 

sata_svw                3540  0 

sata_sil24              9560  0 

sata_sil                6520  0 

sata_promise            8548  0 

pata_sl82c105           2768  0 

pata_cs5530             3760  0 

pata_cs5520             3264  0 

pata_via                7032  0 

pata_jmicron            2064  0 

pata_marvell            2416  0 

pata_sis                9060  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1892  0 

pata_sc1200             2496  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       3600  0 

pata_triflex            2532  0 

pata_atiixp             3060  0 

pata_opti               2372  0 

pata_amd                8948  0 

pata_ali                8256  0 

pata_it8213             2916  0 

pata_pcmcia             9536  0 

pcmcia                 24824  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4272  7 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8480  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            2596  0 

pata_ns87410            2352  0 

pata_serverworks        4592  0 

pata_platform           2864  0 

pata_artop              4100  0 

pata_it821x             7284  0 

pata_optidma            3864  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            4064  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2628  0 

pata_hpt37x             9232  0 

pata_hpt366             4384  0 

pata_cmd64x             4976  0 

pata_efar               3048  0 

pata_rz1000             2340  0 

pata_sil680             3892  0 

pata_radisys            2500  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5364  0 

pata_mpiix              2468  0 

libata                120968  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

localhost ~ # ls /etc/init.d

alsasound  clock        dbus           dmcrypt       hald      local           net.eth0  pciparm    rmnologin     sshd              udev-postmount

bluetooth  consolefont  depscan.sh     dmeventd      halt.sh   localmount      net.lo    pwcheck    rsyncd        syslog-ng         urandom

bootmisc   consolekit   device-mapper  esound        hostname  lvm             netmount  pydoc-2.6  runscript.sh  udev              vixie-cron

checkfs    crypto-loop  dhcpd          functions.sh  keymaps   lvm-monitoring  nscd      pydoc-3.1  saslauthd     udev-dev-tarball  xdm

checkroot  cupsd        dhcrelay       git-daemon    libvirtd  modules         numlock   reboot.sh  shutdown.sh   udev-mount        xdm-setup

localhost ~ # rc-status -a

Runlevel: boot

 bootmisc                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 clock                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                                                     [ started  ]

 modules                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

Runlevel: default

 local                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                                                 [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 alsasound                                                                                                                                      [ stopped  ]

 bluetooth                                                                                                                                      [ stopped  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 crypto-loop                                                                                                                                    [ stopped  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                          [ stopped  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                           [ stopped  ]

 device-mapper                                                                                                                                  [ stopped  ]

 dhcpd                                                                                                                                          [ stopped  ]

 dhcrelay                                                                                                                                       [ stopped  ]

 dmcrypt                                                                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 dmeventd                                                                                                                                       [ stopped  ]

 esound                                                                                                                                         [ stopped  ]

 git-daemon                                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 hald                                                                                                                                           [ stopped  ]

 libvirtd                                                                                                                                       [ stopped  ]

 lvm                                                                                                                                            [ stopped  ]

 lvm-monitoring                                                                                                                                 [ stopped  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                       [ stopped  ]

 nscd                                                                                                                                           [ stopped  ]

 numlock                                                                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 pciparm                                                                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 pwcheck                                                                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 pydoc-2.6                                                                                                                                      [ stopped  ]

 pydoc-3.1                                                                                                                                      [ stopped  ]

 rsyncd                                                                                                                                         [ stopped  ]

 saslauthd                                                                                                                                      [ stopped  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                           [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                      [ stopped  ]

 udev                                                                                                                                           [ stopped  ]

 udev-dev-tarball                                                                                                                               [ stopped  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

----------

## ajaywithms

And Whel i run 

# modprobe r8169

FATAL: Module r8169 not found.

yes i am using root. will it give any problem if i keepon using it as root.

----------

## ewaller

Okay, I am convinced the driver is compiled in to the kernel in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzimage has your r8169 driver built in, and that you have correctly run make modules_config

I believe this because:

1. You started with genkernel, and at that time, the driver was a module.

2. Your configuration specifies that the r8169 driver be built in.

3. There no longer is an r8169.ko module.

What I wonder is whether the kernel you are running is actually the one in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzimage.  Can you please check the file length and creation date.:

ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzimage

mount /boot

ls -l /boot

And, just in case there are multiple kernels in /boot, post the output of cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

Other things you should fix on your system:

Add vixie-cron and syslog-ng to your default run level using rc-config

You may want to add net.eth0 to your boot runlevel (unless you use something like Netmanager instead)

You should to clean up your timezone stuff

Get the wireless working

----------

## ajaywithms

ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzimage  Doesn't have this directry and wireless is not working. I reconfigure kernel becuse of wireless only. I have RTL8187 usb wireless card.

localhost ~ # ls -l /boot

total 4672

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1756885 Jan  6 23:19 System.map-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   85563 Jan  6 23:19 config-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2936784 Jan  6 23:19 vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

localhost ~ # mount /boot

localhost ~ # ls -l /boot

total 11676

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1756320 Jan  4 02:45 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jan  1 19:51 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 17 21:28 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3618439 Jan  4 03:00 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3603136 Jan  3 03:17 kernel

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2936688 Jan  4 02:45 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

drwx------ 2 root root   16384 Jan  1 19:43 lost+found

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst 

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=initrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

title Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1 

# vim:ft=conf:

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # rc-config vixie-cron

!!! Error: Action vixie-cron unknown

exiting

localhost ~ # rc-config add vixie-cron

Adding vixie-cron to following runlevels

  default                   [skipped]

localhost ~ # rc-config add syslog-ng 

Adding syslog-ng to following runlevels

  default                   [skipped]

localhost ~ # rc-config add net.eth0 

Adding net.eth0 to following runlevels

  default                   [done]

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ #

----------

## ajaywithms

its not working

----------

## ewaller

I missed that you are using *_64

Your new kernel is at /usr/src/linux/arch/ia64/boot/bzimage  

Check the creation date on that file and see if it is newer than January 4.

There is some weirdness here:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # ls -l /boot 
> 
> total 4672 
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1756885 Jan 6 23:19 System.map-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 
> ...

 

I bet you installed Gentoo on the fourth, and then build a new kernel on the sixth.  Furthermore, when you installed that kernel, you had not mounted /boot, so you copied the new kernel (with the NIC driver build in) to the directory that is the called /boot on / that is supposed to be the empty mount point for the boot partition.  The boot partition is used by GRUB, and after the system is booted and /boot is examined, it has the new kernel -- not the one from which you booted.  When you mount the boot partition on boot, you obfuscate the contents of the /boot directory with the contents of the boot directory from which you booted (the Jan 4th kernel)

So...  Check the date of /usr/src/linux/arch/ia64/boot/bzimage and see if it matches one of the one on /boot directory of / (the one you see with the boot volume not mounted).  If so, you need to mount boot and copy the new kernel to it.  The easiest way is to (without the boot partition mounted) move all the files in /boot (there are only three, all created on the 6th) somewhere else.  Mount the boot partition (verify you see the older files) and then replace them with the files you moved from the boot directory on /.  This leaves you with the /boot directory (as it should be) and the new kernel on the boot partition (which you will see in /boot when the boot partition is mounted)

----------

## ajaywithms

I don't have /boot directry under /usr/src/arch/ia64/

Please see

#ls /usr/src/arch/ia64/

kconfig kconfig.debug Makefile configs dig hp include install.sh kernel kvm lib mm module.lds oprofile pci scripts sn uv xen

I am booting with same kernel since starting. my eth0 was working erlier and my laptop' internal wireless was also working.

I tried recompilation of kernel becuse my usb wireless card rtl8187 is not working. since then my eth and internal wireless not working.

----------

## ajaywithms

i need help on this

----------

## Raptor85

ia64 is itanium, that's not correct

yours is x86, even if it's 64 bit, the kernel you need to check the date on is at /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzimage 

ensure boot is mounted and run these two and post them here, to actually confirm you're running the version of the kernel you compiled.

ls -la /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzimage

ls -la /boot/

chances are what you've either done is mismatched kernel modules, or you aren't actually running the kernel you think you are, this should clear that up.

----------

